# Men's point of view needed



## gardenwise (Nov 1, 2011)

My husband and I have owned a company for 12 years. We have been together almost 30. The biggest mistake of my life was going into business with him. He works about 6 hours per day, 0 on the weekend, while I on the other hand work 10 hours per day during the week and at least 6 hours on the weekend. Our business is not doing well and we are in danger of going out of business if sales don't pick up really quick. My husband has known this for 3 years and I don't understand why he doesn't try. He's responsible for the sales and we have a great service that is easily sold. Our marriage absolutely sucks because I don't respect his work ethic and I can't seem to get past it. Why doesn't he work harder?


----------



## ryansdad (Dec 3, 2011)

What kind of business is it if you don't mind me asking? Also, during the 12 years you have been in business together, has your husband always been solely responsible for sales?


----------



## gardenwise (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. It's a first aid company. We purchased 80% of our sales in 1999. He's always been responsible for sales from day 1.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i cannot understand the ideah. i built up my first business over a period of 6 years until i was ready to start selling. i never went into any kind of debt and was able to launch a small business that pulled in about 3-5K per week. to me, my business was a matter of pride. maybe he sees you doing most of the work and doesnt view his part as tangible? or maybe making money doesnt matter so much to him? i cant really say, i always loved working my ass off for my business. it didnt matter if i made a hundred dollars a month or twenty thousand. i just loved seeing my business grow.


----------



## gardenwise (Nov 1, 2011)

I know, I agree. It's a matter of pride with me too. We are lucky we actually have customers to sell but after taxes and paying off the debt, we would only have a little left. His dad worked his ass off for his business so I don't get where the work ethic comes from. And trust me he likes money. Had to sell his $100K sports car to keep the business going. I'm thinking of bringing in a partner to do the sales. Our business could be wildly successful, but I can only do so much.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe it's not his work ethic so much as it's his role. I've got a great work ethic but I'd be a lousy salesman. It's just not "me". To steal from Collins, maybe you've got the right guy on the bus but he's just not sitting in the right seat. Perhaps it would be better if you handled sales and he handled something else.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Maybe it's not his work ethic so much as it's his role. I've got a great work ethic but I'd be a lousy salesman. It's just not "me". To steal from Collins, maybe you've got the right guy on the bus but he's just not sitting in the right seat. Perhaps it would be better if you handled sales and he handled something else.


makes a lot of sense. i loved balancing all aspects of my business, but i would have been just as happy directing it all and sitting back and watching other people do all the grunt work. to me, it was seeing the whole system that i built in action that i loved. i just did the work myself because i didnt have to pay anyone.  does he enjoy doing sales?


----------



## gardenwise (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank for your email. I've tried having him do other duties, and it's always the same. It just doesn't get done. And I'm not saying doesn't get done right, it doesn't get done, period. I'm going to work on sales this week to see if I can do it. I'm not a salesperson and never have been.


----------



## gardenwise (Nov 1, 2011)

IF he puts the time in to make the calls, do the follow ups, etc, he's actually pretty successful. The problem is he doesn't work enough hours plain and simple. Takes a lot of time to do sales properly and we've paid $$$ to have the system set up for us. But it's always been a problem, hiring good people. I've spent lots of money to hire people to help him out and it always ends badly.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

um... does he view you as his "boss"? if so, i doubt you will ever motivate him to go above and beyond.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

How did you hire these people you mentioned had failed miserably? newspaper ads? referrals? in your opinion, what were the contributing factors to them not meeting your expectations?


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

If things have been going down hill for 3 years, he is probably depressed, and unsure of how to right the sinking ship.

you need a business consultant. You've outlined the issue is your husbands lack of work ethic. A consultant will see this right away.


----------



## gardenwise (Nov 1, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> If things have been going down hill for 3 years, he is probably depressed, and unsure of how to right the sinking ship.
> 
> you need a business consultant. You've outlined the issue is your husbands lack of work ethic. A consultant will see this right away.


----------



## ryansdad (Dec 3, 2011)

If he just doesnt want to work hard to generate new sales, or take care of the existing customers to at least keep it above water, then i would hire a professional sales guy. I was a professional bowler, but injured my back so i started out in car sales and worked my way up to a used car manager position b4 having to give up and take disability in 2008. If its as easy as you say to sell your product, then you could hire a professional and pay him strictly commission. Hope that helps.


----------



## gardenwise (Nov 1, 2011)

ryansdad said:


> If he just doesnt want to work hard to generate new sales, or take care of the existing customers to at least keep it above water, then i would hire a professional sales guy. I was a professional bowler, but injured my back so i started out in car sales and worked my way up to a used car manager position b4 having to give up and take disability in 2008. If its as easy as you say to sell your product, then you could hire a professional and pay him strictly commission. Hope that helps.


Thank you but I've tried this many times. Hiring commission only, brings low level employees that don't ususally have any experience or skills. Nobody is changing jobs right now unless you offer them huge salaries and we just can't do that right now. I actually approached a consultant yesterday and offered him a piece of the pie. We'll see how that works out.


----------

